# Crappie Guess Where?



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Only a couple of you know where these came from. HEEHEE. I was guided by my older brother Fred. thanks Bro!!


----------



## LILMAN (May 10, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

HEY, THAT LOOKS LIKE MY ICE CHEST. GOOD LOOKING MESS OF FISH.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like Fred took you to the honey hole he took me to brother, all nice slaps Bro does know his crappy holes.JWCOOP


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

DANG thats a very healthy looking cooler you have!

WYG & TFS!


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

great catch nice going


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

congrats....that will sure make some fine eating thru the spring time.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Just curious. Is Fred married to Becky?



rpcoop said:


> Only a couple of you know where these came from. HEEHEE. I was guided by my older brother Fred. thanks Bro!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, RBR he is.


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

my guess is somewhear on lake summerville


----------



## Ponderosa Marina @ Luce (Feb 3, 2009)

GREAT PICS..THANKS FOR SHARING...


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Well tell Fred and Becky that Dale said hello. She's my cuz, we grew up together. And tell Fred I want to know where his honey hole is.



kim e cooper said:


> Yes, RBR he is.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

HEY DALE, Fred and Becky said come by and he will show you where the good spots are, by the way iam james his brother. JWCOOP


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi James...sent you a PM


----------

